# Please fill out your profiles



## AdvanTimberLou

I notice quite of few on here never fill out their profiles especially in the Free classifieds section on here as minors *ARE NOT *allowed to deal in there. If you see a minor dealing in there tell a moderator ASAP and PM them the thread link.

At least put an age and BE HONEST about it. Plus a profile filled out tells people what your into besides archery.

Thanks!


----------



## Tim Roberts

Good advice there Lou. I'll sticky this Thread for a while. 

Tim.


----------



## leesarchery

I think I have done mine, but the link to my website will not be picked up for a while because the search engines have not picked up on it yet......

38 btw


----------



## roobarb

just checking to se if i have permission to post


----------



## targetgirl

*targetgirl*

 i did my profile sunday. thanks for the reminder. have a great day.


----------



## RT NAVE

*To Anyone How Do Fill Out Profile HAVING TROUBLE DOING IT NEED HELP*

Dont Know What Im Doing Looking For Help On Filling Out Profile


----------



## SFrage

*profile*

i dont think i have finnished mine yet. i probably should. sooon! thanks for the reminder.


----------



## IGluIt4U

RT NAVE said:


> Dont Know What Im Doing Looking For Help On Filling Out Profile


On your screen, just under the forum list you will see 'User CP' ... Click on this and it will open your User Control Panel.

Now, you will see a bunch of stuff, but in the upper left window you'll see 'edit profile'... click on that and fill in the blanks.... 

This is what that part of the user CP looks like.. notice 'User CP' in the blue line at the top...that is how you access it.


----------



## upatree10

I'mhaving problems finding the 'User CP', as well. Any help is appreciated...


----------



## upatree10

I found it. Sorry, I'm a rookie!


----------



## IGluIt4U

No problem tree'd man... :lol:

:welcome: to AT.. we were all rookies at first... :wink:

Here is a pic to show the location of the User CP link on your AT page...


----------



## Kitsap

One thing about the Profiles some of you might have overlooked...... it gives a person some idea as to whom they are talking to (or about?). Answers to questions become more useful when they can be tailored to the person in question. It's also much friendlier (as opposed to talking to a blank wall - the equivalent of not filling out your profile). 

Don't be afraid to use the search feature.... you'll find a wealth of information (and directions to OTHER NET SITES). 

So welcome aboard.... and remember one last thing..... pictures are always welcome.


----------



## Iflinched

*Profiles*

The nerv of some people not posting profiles  Flinch


----------



## Robin Da Hood

*Sig pics*

Hi all,

I was trying to search in here for sig contraints..and did not find my answer..at the bottom of my profile say I am not allowed to upload a pic for my signature..can this be changed. I am getting this under my sig promt box under signature permissions: Can Upload Images for Signature No!! Can Upload Animated GIF for Signature No !! I have all my view sig/ pic on. Would like to have a sig at the bottom of my post..is this not allowed on this site. Thanks! Joe..


----------



## IGluIt4U

Robin Da Hood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was trying to search in here for sig contraints..and did not find my answer..at the bottom of my profile say I am not allowed to upload a pic for my signature..can this be changed. I am getting this under my sig promt box under signature permissions: Can Upload Images for Signature No!! Can Upload Animated GIF for Signature No !! I have all my view sig/ pic on. Would like to have a sig at the bottom of my post..is this not allowed on this site. Thanks! Joe..


Robin... yes, you may have a sig at the bottom of your post, as many of us do.. but.. it may not include an image or animated GIF. You may use an image or gif as an avatar, but not in your sig.

Sticky...


----------



## Tim Roberts

IGluIt4U said:


> Robin... yes, you may have a sig at the bottom of your post, as many of us do.. but.. it may not include an image or animated GIF. You may use an image or gif as an avatar, but not in your sig.
> 
> Sticky...


And:

5. Please limit your signature block to 5 lines or less. Signatures may not contain links to commercial websites unless the website is owned by a sponsor of ArcheryTalk.com. Links to personal webpages are acceptable.


----------



## haystack

My pictures all come up as "over the 1.22 limit". What can I do?


----------



## IGluIt4U

If you are trying to upload a picture, you will have to resize it to be within the constraints of posting. For an avatar, the image must be no larger than 80 x 80 pixels.

See this thread for picture posting instructions and guidance... :wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=437062


----------

